# Marathon (Us Issue) Vs Cwc And Pulsar (British Issue)



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently picked up a Marathon General Service Watch from U.S.A. and was interested to compare it with my British MOD issue CWC and Pulsar.

Marathon has a fibreglass case, CWC has a stainless steel case and the Pulsar has a thinner stainless steel case.

[IMG alt="3892524864_057b2d6620.jpg...ickr.com/2471/3892524864_057b2d6620.jpg[/IMG]

Simple one piece strap on the Marathon.

[IMG alt="3892525172_df10e8e2c1.jpg...ickr.com/2550/3892525172_df10e8e2c1.jpg[/IMG]

The crystal on the Marathon sticks out quite far and has square edges.

[IMG alt="3891738317_7de3d6f0c1.jpg...ickr.com/2489/3891738317_7de3d6f0c1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I couldn't bring myself to wear the Marathon I had, mainly because of the case. With the CWC, I have no problem at all wearing it in any situation. 

Later,

William


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

the marathon has a similar look to the old U.S throw away plastic issue watch Vietnam era, looks ok but when put next to each other i prefere the CWC then the pulsar, nice MIL collection you have going there andy,

paul


----------

